
Google Housing? - Google now searches Real Estate and Rentals - Readmore
http://consumerist.com/consumer/google/google-housing-lets-you-search-real-estate-and-rental-listings-251024.php
======
yaacovtp
If craigslist would put their listings on Google Base it would be the listings
market would shrink even further. Compare craigslist broker listing fee of $10
vs yahoo's fee of $49.95.

